

How to Work with Someone You Hate - casca
http://blogs.hbr.org/hmu/2012/01/how-to-work-with-someone-you-h.html

======
bdfh42
Link-bate with an obscuring "pop-up" add - terrific stuff!

If you are the type of person that "hates" people then I for one would not
want to work with you.

If someone proves impossible to work with - then don't. If someone is just
difficult to work with then charge a premium.

